# Best background for Systema



## Humpty (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi,

I've been wanting to learn Systema for a long time now, unfortunately there is nowhere to train in my area (this is in France by the way).

My question to Systema practitioners is in your opinion, what is the best art to study before Systema (if any)? I'm not going to sit around and wait until I get a chance to study Systema, so I'd like to train in another martial art in the meantime, like Karate, Jujitsu, Aikido or other.

Thanks for any tips and advice!


----------



## K-man (Feb 13, 2014)

Systema is a strange animal. Because it is based on Russian dance it is very relaxed and free flowing, like aikido. The striking principles are also similar to systems that use relaxed 'heavy hands'. This would be good aikido and good karate. The kicking is also unlike most other styles as it involves the hips again in a relaxed way but in such a way that a seemingly loose relaxed kick delivers a lot of power.. 

As to what would prepare you best ... Mmm?  Jujutsu might do the trick. I'm not talking of BJJ here but more classical jujutsu that has the grappling skills but doesn't have the emphasis on ground work. Next on my list would be good Okinawan karate like Goju or Uechi Ryu providing they are teaching the softer parts of their style. Then there is Wado Ryu which incorporates a lot of Jujutsu into the training. Another system, if it is available could be Hapkido which also incorporates a good deal of hands on grappling.

In reality, whatever MA you choose will be beneficial for lots of reasons. The most difficult  thing to change, if you train a hard style of MA, will be reliance on strength that leads to rigidity in your movements. Good luck in finding a school.
:asian:


----------



## Brian King (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum Humpty. There is a ton of great Systema practitioners in France. Have you tried to contact any of the clubs to see if there is any activity in your particular area? Try Vladimir's website and look up clubs and partners wanted. Jerome or Khosrow might be able to help.

Depending on your need, I strongly recommend dance rather than an alternate martial art if there is currently no Systema in your area. Partner work where you learn body awareness and feel, contact in a safe environment, partner work (working somebodies body), light footwork, tempo, timing, and a ton of other helpful lessons. Tango is great, Latin, even swing.

Hope that this helps
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 13, 2014)

Pretty cool advice guy's!!!


----------



## Humpty (Feb 14, 2014)

This is great advice from both. 

Options are limited in my area so I'll be looking at Aikido or Jujutsu for now (no "flowing" Karate styles available).

Hmm, dance. I hadn't thought of that angle at all, but I'm definitely interested, thanks.


----------

